# Nail Fail - LOL



## DreamWarrior (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm almost embarrassed to post this... but, I just had to share! 

I stayed home from work yesterday cause I pulled my back and when my daughter got back from school, we did the only activity I could do without moving much. I decided to stretch out and go beyond my comfort zone... only to realize that I am too damn impatient!! LOL!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My attempt at simple, yet fancy nail art.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />












I AM wearing them at work today... but taking them off tonight when I get home.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 1, 2015)

Pretty! I have to redo my nails but I stick to basic one color. I can't do multiple colors or designs.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## feemia (Apr 1, 2015)

I like it.  Just add a coat of China Glaze Fairy Dust or one of it's many dupes and it will disguise the rough edges  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marrymemakeup (Jun 2, 2015)

Reija said:


> Pretty! I have to redo my nails but I stick to basic one color. I can't do multiple colors or designs.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Wow Nice.To keep your nails hydrated, apply oil to nails and cuticles and slather on some hand cream every other day.


----------

